# how much rwhp are you making with a big gun??



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

im thinking of putting this on my brute if it makes more hp than the hmf since i cant sell these. im making 46rwhp with my hmf. let me know guys 
thanks paul


----------



## helmjama (Jan 7, 2009)

which big gun you thinking im guessing you are going for the full system im trying to find some one else that has the slip on big gun.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I would think the biggun full system would give you more power, I never had mine on a dyno, but it was a noticeable power difference over stock without a pcIII.
I see you have a full hmf system, but the hmf doesn't have equal length headers.
If anything I would do it for the sound!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well last time on dyno i over powered it so at least 1000 rwhp..bwhahhahaahhaha


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

i talked to a vfj today and he said they dyno about the same and even though the big gun is equal length the pipe is smaller i think im going to buy the muzzy pro anyway i guess ill sell the hmf and big gun eventually


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The header pipes are the same diameter as muzzy pro on the full big gun. I would do the big gun especially for the sound


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote from VFJ" the Muzzy pro will best the big gun 0-35 mph by about 1-2 horse. top end they are very similar.

and the muzzy does it at lower db"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^For 1-2hp, if you already have the big gun then I'd install it and save my money.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont have a brute, so my numbers might not mean squat. But I put down 49hp/48lbs tq. This is with 27" XTRs, and only 1.5" intake snorkel. I have Looney tuned full duals. I just increased to 2" intake, so I need to get re-tuned and dyno'd. And its also with stock clutching. Speed was 87mph-9secs. I can scan/post my printouts as soon as I get in from offshore.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't think anyone makes duals for a brute. Also the muzzy pro was making more on the V-Force same type engines V-twins than the LT exhaust. Nothing sounds better than dual LT's however. Several threads on this in a kawie forum V-force section with dyno sheets. 
2 into 1 exhaust with full 1.5 inch head pipes of equal length, seem to make the most power on the kawie V-twins's


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys very much appriciated


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

AMR840 said:


> Don't think anyone makes duals for a brute. Also the muzzy pro was making more on the V-Force same type engines V-twins than the LT exhaust. Nothing sounds better than dual LT's however. Several threads on this in a kawie forum V-force section with dyno sheets.
> 2 into 1 exhaust with full 1.5 inch head pipes of equal length, seem to make the most power on the kawie V-twins's


I believe its the same with the Can-Ams. I remember reading that the muzzy makes the most power on Dynos, and there a 2into1 system. But like u said, I find the sound of LTE's unmatched. Or really ANY aftermarket exhaust on a V-Twin is pure awesomeness! :rockn:


----------

